# Ruger 10/22 clips



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I need some ideas here.

I have five factory Ruger clips. I have had three 10/22's in the past. I keep hearing how they never jam, but every rifle and clip I have owned starts to fail after 30 or 40 rounds. What happens is a cartridge fails to rise in the clip where the bolt can grab it.

I dismantled the clips and turned the hex bolt adding tension to the springs. This has helped a lot, but it still jams at times. The hotlips jams constantly, but the look alike steel lips is the most dependable of all.

Carbon is evidently building up quickly in the clip. It does this with the factory barrel and the new Volquartsen barrel. It also does it with a variety of ammo. Any ideas?

Ps sometimes I leave the clips totally dry, other times I use a little lubricant. Dry lubricant appears to work best.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i had a couple ruger clips and put over 2000 rounds through each of them and never had a problem. but i have some butler creek ones that will only work higher priced ammo like cci stinger.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I had problems with the factory Ruger clips when I got my first Ruger. I went down to Cabelas or Gander Mountain or something and bought a 15 rounder made by some other company and I have never had a problem with that since. I have bought numerous clips since then and all have had well over 2000 rounds through them without a problem. One big thing I noticed with a friends clips is that if you leave them loaded while they are not being used they will lose their pressure in the spring, which is kind of a no brainer.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

The cheaper ammo is much dirtier and will cause clips to fail faster from what i have seen.

Mark


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Plainsman you are seriously unlucky with your mags. I was thinking about this as I was working on my webpage and I remembered I had one 308 that would not lock up every mag just right. This caused me lots of problems with a few mags. I put in a new mag release and it solved my problems. Your problem may be something with that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, my problem is the cartridges will not rise in the magazine. They just get sticky. Maybe I used a lubricant that dissolved the plastic and made it sticky or something.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

This may sound stupid and maybe it is. Try cleaning your mag again and put it together again but lube it with baby powder. I would say use powder graphite but graphite is bad for aluminum. That may help. This is seriously giving me a problem.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Clean and lube with Remington Dri-Lube. Worked great for me. This is on standard capacity magazines only. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i had the same problem with my 7722 mag for my hornet, but the bolt always picked the round up. i just noticed that there was very little pressure on the rounds, but when i used it there wasnt a problem. i did always give it a good wack to the rear before i put it in, so maybe that will do it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People, Burly1

I will try your suggestions. I think I will also polish the inside with 600 grit paper. There has to be something goofy. It's all in the magazine. I'll mess with it when I get back from turkey hunting. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

FWIW,

The Powder Blaster gun cleaning spray WILL disolve certain plastics. I found out,...the hard way. I'd be willing to bet that some other cleaners also react to certain plastics.


----------



## Rosendal (Jul 18, 2004)

I've had the same problem with my 10/22 mags. Nothing I tried would improve them so I placed them on the berm and used them for targets. :sniper: I only use aftermarkets now.


----------

